# Dumbo - Attempt 1 - to spawn 3/2018



## SaCanada (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

It has been nearly 20 years since I have done my first successful Betta Spawn as I left the hobby aside during this time I had no time or resources to attempt this again. 

So, here I am with a nearly ready couple to attempt this again! 

Why 'Nearly'!!!

Because the male seems not so much interested in building his nest! I am not sure if he isn't mature enough or if he didn't have the reasons for it, so I have decided that today is a good time to give him a push on the idea of matting.

As you can see from the pictures, I have the setup good to go. Now I am conditioning the water before placing the couple on the tank. Hopefully I can do that by Wed and see how it goes! 

Wish me luck!


----------



## SaCanada (Feb 21, 2018)

First night out.
We got a nest 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooh! Hope you get lots of cute betta fry!


----------



## chocky (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice. Good luck with the spawn. Looks like you’re well prepared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaCanada (Feb 21, 2018)

Sadly it is a no go!
The female has charged the male once he invited her under the nest and she destroyed the nest a few moments after. 
To avoid that they get hurt I have separated them and closed this spawning attempt.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsCRCWilson (Apr 4, 2017)

SaCanada said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It has been nearly 20 years since I have done my first successful Betta Spawn as I left the hobby aside during this time I had no time or resources to attempt this again.
> 
> ...


Good luck! I can't wait to see pictures! When I was in middle school my science teacher was going to take me tingle state fair with my project. The project was mating Bettas and making a journal about it. Unfortunately it failed miserably. I wasn't ready to let them breed and the male jumped over the divider. I came home right after the spawning. I hope yours is successful! 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

What a beautiful boy! I'm excited to see how this goes.


----------



## F8LFighterFish (Mar 13, 2018)

I've had a few females bust the nest. It usually means they aren't satisfied with the build. They bust it then run away to let the male rebuild the nest better. Only time I've ever had any troubles after a nest bust was first time ever spawning and male killed female. I've learned to be more diligent in watching them since then. Hard and sad lesson learned. But as long as the female has a place to retreat to all is good. She's just not happy with his building skills yet.


----------



## SaCanada (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for the comments to all of you.

Well 14 days after and I have decided to try again the same couple. The reason is that the female had developed a large amount of eggs and it was noticable that she was on a better stage now than before. Buy at the end it was a no go again!

She was easier with the male but she refused to swim with him and on every attempt that she would have to get away from the male he would chase and bite her. I decided to let her in as she was releasing eggs while on the container inside the tank with the male. So I assumed that eventually she would accept to mate and all would be ok. 

The next day she was yet on the same cycle were she wouldn't swim with the male and try to stay far from him. The male would dance multiple times on her and touching find and nothing would make her decide to spawn. It was clear to me that she was against matting with this guy.

As you can see on the picture she was heavily bitten on this process and for safety I had returned her to the quarentine tank so let her rest.

I have placed on the male tank inside the container a second female that I want to induce to spawn. I assume that she can stay there for a week and see if her hormones will call for mate season. Let's see how it goes.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaCanada (Feb 21, 2018)

Well. I am extremely surprised right now. 
The second female has started to release eggs!
I don't get how this female which had a flat belly had released eggs in 24 hours. You can compare her on the picture when was added to the tank and the video of the moment I have released her with the male.




There was no indication that she was ready for this spawn but as soon as I got home and noticed that she was releasing eggs I decided to let her out of the enclosure and give it a go.
I am monitoring them.bow for the past 3 hours and she was bitten for a while but she is more receptive to the male and swimming around the tank, also the male is going easier on her compared to the previous female.
I will may let her 2 extra days in the tank in case the chase stops and they get along.
Hopefully that will work.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chocky (Mar 6, 2018)

Awesome  thanks for sharing! I’ll be continuing to follow this! I just had my two spawn and have little fry and this is first time raising bettas so looking to learn lots from others  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaCanada (Feb 21, 2018)

No go. Although the second female has managed better to share the tank she was bitten really badly during the process but no embrace during this attempt.
I will wait a month and try again.
The pictures of her before and after shows how bad was this attempt.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh my goodness! What a tough little girl.


----------



## euniceluazhinee2 (Apr 17, 2018)

recondition her hard

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

